# Thera Band



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

hi lads i have just got my self some thera band of ebay and wont to know what length i have to cut it and what size do i tapper it to i have all ways bought mine done so this is new to me guys


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You may/could may get replies. Mainly you will have to experiment what is good for you and what you like and what kind of zip you want form the bands.

Ammo is also a big factor. Let's assume you use 3/8 and you are new so you want to not use bands too strong so your tendons can build up proper strength.

I was just shooting a 3/4 to 5/8 taper 7.5 inches tie to tie with a 31+- draw and it's pull was not too strong. Good zip, good life to the band set and a good place to start. Go from there.

Straight cuts last longest and a 3:2 taper ratio is a good formula if you want to taper but knowing tapers don't last as long. It took me over two years to narrow my preferred band set and type of bands for various situations and still don't feel settled that I have what will be "it". Don't think I ever will. That is one of the fun aspects of slingshot. So many variables and combinations.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> You may/could may get replies. Mainly you will have to experiment what is good for you and what you like and what kind of zip you want form the bands.
> 
> Ammo is also a big factor. Let's assume you use 3/8 and you are new so you want to not use bands too strong so your tendons can build up proper strength.
> 
> ...


i have shot ss for a long time just never botherd to do my own i will just give it a bash 1st with not to much of a tapper and go from there and see what i like


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

*Edit*_: I phrased this more for a beginner, forgetting you've been shooting for a while. But I'll leave it as is







_

While I use tapers, I highly recommend straight cuts as a starting point, man.

I believe the rule of thumb is, grab a piece of string, hold it in your slingshot hand and draw the string out to your anchor point. That's your "draw length". Divide that by 5 and subtract approx 2cm to make up for your pouch, and boom, you've got your band length.

As with all rules of thumbs, you'll most likely change it around - longer bands (make em 1 or two cm's longer) will mean the bands aren't being stretched so far and will last longer, but will reduce your speed - but let's be honest, if you're just cutting cans under 10 meters, you'll be right. Shorter bands, the opposite of what i just said, generally.

I believe TBG stretches 6x it's normal size, so that's why you divide by 5, so you're not stretching at max all the time and killing your band life.

My personal recommendation would be, if you really can't figure it all out, and you're an average height dude drawing to your mouth, try 25mm straight cut bands around 19cm long. It's hard to go wrong with that if you're plinking with 9.5mm (3/8ths) ammo at aluminium cans. After you shoot those bands for a bit, you'll have a good idea where you'll want to go from there.

I'm sure others will suggest other things, but that's the beauty. Experimentation is not as daunting as you might think, when you start experimenting, you'll be unstoppable.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Or you can copy the ones you were using?


----------



## slingshotblues (Aug 14, 2012)

where can i buy teraband in canada


----------

